
Show HN: Automate your lead research (MailChimp, Intercom, HubSpot, Segment) - dgerhardt
http://go.drift.com/daily
======
BorisMelnik
interesting, I'd like to know / learn more without signing up. Is there a YT
video or something?

~~~
dgerhardt
hey boris - here's a blog post that has a quick video in there for you
[http://blog.drift.com/introducing-drift-
daily](http://blog.drift.com/introducing-drift-daily)

this post might be helpful too: [http://blog.drift.com/automated-lead-
intelligence](http://blog.drift.com/automated-lead-intelligence)

